# Pre and postwar Lionel and American Flyer layout



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello, 

Here is my pre and postwar Lionel and American Flyer layout. 
I also have Marx accessories and have re-purposed early 1970s vintage Fisher Price Sesame Street 
brownstone playset buildings. They fill the odd width voids between the rails and are perfect for my "toy" layout. 

I also have (2) of my Marx and Superior tin service stations as well. 
Not pictured, they are on the lower level of my two level layout. I have them featured in a video. 
I will try to post. I love the buildings, scenery and accessories so much, I had very little room to room to lay track.

Rudy


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice do you have some more pics?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Neat photos, brings back memories. My first train set when I was a little kid was from Marx. Later I had Lionel.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice "toy" you have there. Love it.

Magic


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice layout, Rudy. I'd love to see more.


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

View attachment 172209


View attachment 172217


View attachment 172225


View attachment 172233


View attachment 172241


View attachment 172249


View attachment 172257


View attachment 172265


View attachment 172273


View attachment 172281


View attachment 172289


View attachment 172297


View attachment 172305


View attachment 172313


View attachment 172321
Good evening Gents!

Thank you for your interest in my layout.
This has been fun. Other than my wife (who really could care less), being the oldest kid I know, 
seem to be the only one who still gets a kick out of looking at and playing with my old toys. 

The first (7) images are from my lower level, covering my tin Marx and Superior service stations with my original and restored Corgi, Dinky and other cars. The remaining views are from the upper level of my layout along with my other weakness - Steel pressed.

With that said, I'm the guy you see at the toy and train shows looking for the stuff under the tables, not the pristine originals. 
I love a challenge and bring back to life old and forgotten about toys that were in a damp basements left to rot away. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate the originals. This way, I can have fun refurbishing them and at the sametime, appreciate the mint, originals. I tell my wife when I go to a local toy and or train show, I'm just looking and still something ends up coming home. I have very little room left in my "Train room" as I have yet to sell any of my toys.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks cool, I thought about using the little people buildings on they layout. I like the sesame Street building opened up, it makes a good storefront. On another note, it's got some value if you have all the people. Just bought 1 a few years back foy my daughter. Who makes the bridge in front of the dinner in the last pic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the additional pictures, Rudy. You have a huge collection of toys.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Rudy....a lot going on in the pictures.:thumbsup:

What is the obsession with the old car haulers?:smilie_daumenpos:
You haul cars? 

Your wife is like my old (young) lady.
I wonder what makes them that way?


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Nice Rudy....a lot going on in the pictures.:thumbsup:
> 
> What is the obsession with the old car haulers?:smilie_daumenpos:
> You haul cars?
> ...


Remember, we are from Mars and the women are from Venus.

Women have the memory of a steel trap. 
Men: If something happens, we just forget it and don't bring it up again.
Women: The opposite.


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Looks cool, I thought about using the little people buildings on they layout. I like the sesame Street building opened up, it makes a good storefront. On another note, it's got some value if you have all the people. Just bought 1 a few years back foy my daughter. Who makes the bridge in front of the dinner in the last pic?


The bridge in front of the diner was made by the Junior Bridge Co.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, I actually have there ajust a bridge not a well known company but that bridge looks awesome


----------

